

Getting content outside an iframe - amrithk

I remember seeing a similar post to this some time ago but I am not able to find it. Sorry for the repeated posting.<p>I have an iframe that sources an upload page (for images). Basically, when a user uploads an image, the script returns the location of the image if the upload was successful. Is there a way to obtain this image src outside the iframe (which house the upload page) on the main page?<p>Thanks
======
qhoxie
Give the iframe an id, select by that id, and then access that variable's
contentWindow.document field.

~~~
airhadoken
Also don't forget to source the image and the containing page at the same
server, or alternately to set document.domain of each side to the common
superdomain.

